# Rob's cube training, leading to my second powerlifting competition in December



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Right. I started powerlifting in January. I have taken it up to try beat my previous goals and to give me motivation which is what I need when training due to having pibolar which can knock me off track at times. The below is my write-up for a competition I just did last Sunday. Below that is my new training methods for my next one in December. This Will be my journal up to my competition. Start

Weight is 13,12.5. Target is Max 93kg

Northwest and chesire event

So here's my write up for today. Woke up fresh and had my weetabix and whey shake. Was feeling good. Took an OK amount of food with me too including jaffa cakes. 










Arrived about 9:45 and Got weighed in. Met Tom Martin who was in front of me. Jim knows about him. Fcuking animal! Broke British record on second dl with 305kg and he weighs same as me! :what:

On came the 73 & 83kg class. All their lifts would happen before I'd be on. Therefore I was stood about until half 2! Anyway the time came and I Got warming up with lads in my class. Decent lads. No pressure with weight etc which I was worried about. Warmed up to 120kg. I'm not lying, when I was up I was shaking like mad. Mrs had to calm me down. Anyway first second and third lift:
















Over the moon. 150 was pb so to do 160 was amazing.

Bench. Not good. Opened on 90. Piece of ****. Ignored all instructions. Failed. Second attempt. Racked before told. Fail! Final chance or I'm off home. Listened, thank God! Easy but in future I'll know better!






Deadlifts. Feeling very very tired and dizzy. Mrs said I Went pale. Pulled it back with jaffa cakes and banana luckily. Here are the vids. As with squat I set a pb  140, 160, 170pb











No 170 as phone broke!!!!!

so 420 total. Too easy saying should be this and that but as jim says this is my first time.

Then you get tempted to cut to 83 so you fit in more with lifts. In my class there was a lad similar to me then 8 monsters. Mainly Scouse kids deadlifting 220 for fun. No older than 25!

I'm Happy though. 20Kg over what I'd be Happy with. Gonna take a weeks rest now then do some cube training that Jim has very kindly sent me. I've then Got til October when I'll enter bench champs in same div then same comp as now in dec. IF I can get another 4kg on me as lean as possible I'd like to hit 450 in next comp. Rest for now though.

This is my new training method:

There is 4 different types of training days: 1 - heavy day, 2 - Explosive day, 3 - Rep days, 4 - Bodybuilding day.

There are also 3 weeks per training wave. After the end of week 3 you go back to the start.

Here are the reps/sets for each training day in each week:

Heavy week 1 - 80% 5sets x 2reps.

Heavy week 2 - 85% 3 x 2

Heavy week 3 - 90% x 1, 92.5% x 1, 95% x 1

Rep week 1 - 70% 1 x 8

Rep week 2 - 80% 1 x 6

Rep week 3 - 85% 1 x 2

Explosion week 1 - 60% 8 x 3

Explosion week 2 - 65% 6 x 2

Explosion week 3 - 70% 5 x 2

This is how the week will look for each of the three weeks (You train deadlifts, bench, squat, bodybuilding):

Week 1: Heavy, Explosive, Rep, Bodybuilding

Week 2: Explosive, Rep, Heavy, Bodybuilding

Week 3: Rep, Heavy, Explosive, Bodybuilding

Bodybuilding day will be the same exercises every Friday. You do three compulsory exercises followed by three exercises on weak areas. This is a quick day though. No long waiting times. Speed session. In and out!

Millitary press 3 x10

EZ curls 4 x 15

Calf raises 4 x 15

Leg curls 3 x 10

Seated rows 3 x 12

Tricep rope pull downs 4 x 15

Abs (These are done every workout)

So if you're still with me your main exercises are done on the same day each week but they will vary between heavy, explosive & rep.

On chest day you will do 4-5 exercises after your main chest work. They will be chosen to work on the following bodyparts:

Shoulders/Traps

Lats

Triceps

Biceps

Abs (Always)

On Squat / Deadlifts day you will choose 3 - 5 exercises after your main squat / deadlift work. they will be chosen to work the following body parts:

Quads

Hamstrings

Back / Lats

Glutes

Abs.

So based on this my workouts will look like this for each day:

Monday is Deadlift day:

1 - Deadlifts based on type of work and week. I will do floor pulls on Explosive & rep days & 4" pulls on heavy day

2 - SLDL to work on hams 3 x 8

3 - Barbell rows 3 x 8

4 - WG chins 3xf

5 - Abs (Always)

Tuesday is Bench day:

1 - Bench based on week.

2 - CGBP 3 x 10 (Rep) rack 3x5 (power) floor 3 x 3 (explo)

3 - Incline DB 3 x 15

4 - Seated DB press 3 x 10

5 - EZ Curls 3 x 10

6 - Abs

Thursday is squat day:

1 - Squats. Squats are squats. No ****ing about with these!

2 - Cleans 3 x 5

3 - seated rows 3x8

3 - GHR work. 3 x 8. I have bought an abb wheel. I will plant feet and use that to roll in front.

4 - Abs

As you can see i've put a hell of a lot of work into this. I'm happy for critique though. Always willing to change things if people have better ideas. I have taken it all from the ebook though and the lad seems to know his stuff!

Seriously excited about running this. Never done any sort of serious bodybuilding work and I think it's gonna assist my lifts greatly. Big changes to come with this!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow. First ever 'bodybuilding ' session and I'm hanging. If I keep this up for ten weeks I'm gonna have some good muscle to gain.

Heavy day, week 1, 5x2 at 80%

deadlift 4" block pulls. Warmups up to working sets of 5x2 at 135kg. First three were shocking. No leg drive. Last two I went near parallel then blasted up. Not too bad really.

Sldl 3x8 at 70kg. Really dug legs in. Felt a good pull.

Tbar rows with attachment on it. Mate training with me suggested This. Love them! Back felt it though. Haha. 3x8 at 70kg

Wg chins 1 set of 5 with mate holding legs. I'm dead. Really fcuking dead.

Plus side. Another BBQ!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Week 1, bench 1, explosion 8x3 at 60%

1 - Bench as above 60kg short rest

2 - floor 3 x 3 80kg = sweating worst in a year! Prob cos feel like death

3 - Incline DB 3 x 15 22.5 17.5 12.5 fcuked by 15 on each

4 - Seated DB press 3 x 10 12.5kg!!!! I'm not exaggerating I was fried. As in whole upper body hurt!

15 minute break as I saw I was training next to a feckin wasp nest. Went to get some foam, it exploded!!!! Nothing in it. So sprayed loads of wasp killer and shut garage door!

5 - EZ Curls 3 x 10 25kg. Easy so will up.

Overall I'm dead. Upper body is screaming. Had a shake. Omelette in an hour then food before bed. Will post up today's food later on.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Today's food. 3382 kcals. Training day.

274p 286c 114f

Opinions welcome as always.

I'm 300kcals over tdee. Bang on imo for lean gains


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hardest session yet. Fecking painful.

Week 1, squats 1, rep day 1x8 at 70%

squats 1x8 at 112.5kg. Sorrrry about the madness in the video. Never done 8 Rep squats and I was worried so had to fire myself up. Also because I had severe doms in traps and upper pecs it was seriously uncomfortable!






Cleans 3x5. Not done these since last year when Max was 1x5 at 50kg. 3x5 at 50kg piece of ****. Sweating buckets after though. Felt like cardio!






seated rows 3x8 at 40kg. Will up these next week.

Homemade ghr. Boom! Hams are in absolute pieces. Can't believe I've Never done these!

overall, I came in sweating really really bad. It's like cardio and weights. If I eat clean like I am doing then I recon I'll be burning fat and building muscle. Maybe I'm getting carried too soon but it feels like I'm getting the best of both world's at the minute.

Another day of perfecto eating. Not even craving bad stuff now. Scramble eggs soon then shake and cottage cheese before bed.

Quite enjoyed pasta today too so gonna have it again with chicken again


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all the best buddy .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Stubbed mate I am A GBPF lifter to got a comp in August, Really nice write up and well done. In my opinion You'll do great Looking forward to watching your progress man.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Subscribed

Interested to know how you find the Cube. I know a guy doing it but he's a professional lifter.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheers guys. Great day on food front again! Bodybuilding day tomorrow. Should be a good workout


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

In


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bodybuilding day. First one in two years.  not gonna be pleasant

Millitary press 3 x10 32.5kg

EZ curls 4 x 12 25kg = absolute insane pump!

BB Calf raises 4 x 15 70kg. Try to work on these. Only felt it last set when I was really squeezing and tensing calf's

Leg curls 3 x 10 50kg

Lat pulldown 3 x 12 30kg

Tricep rope pull downs 4 x 12

If something thinks That's overtraining please tell me!!!!!

Also found these in kitchen that were given from a hol in Spain. Think they're like scratchings. Look at the protein and zero carbs!!!!










I'm shattered. That's week one complete. This routine is seriously intense. Not like anything I've ever done before. Not for the faint of heart. My white T-shirt is absolutely ruined. Haha. Will need a boil wash!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Right - I'm getting down to the shops to buy some pork scratchings.

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/index.jsp?bmUID=1370026717497

They look like an ideal timed carbs snack!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

New 1rm I'll be working off.

Bench 110kg

Deads 190kg

Squaaaaaats 175kg


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Explosion day week 2, phase 1, 8x3 at 60%

deadlift Warmups up to working sets of 8x3 at 115kg. First three were shocking. Try to be a clever tosser and do it all nice and controlled with slow movement. See first vid! . No leg drive. Last five I went back to angry, aggressive lifting and it felt better. See second vid. Form is miles from perfect but it seems to be doing the job. Critique welcome. That's why I was going all slow and gay on first three as trying to be perfect! looks worse! Anyway 115kg ****ball. Worked this from 190kg 1rm.











Sldl 3x8 at 75kg. Really dug legs in. Felt a good pull. hurt for four days last week. Probably five this week! Still finding feet with this hence weight. I'd welcome someone commenting on form too. Looks like I'm making a meal out of it but I find them well hard. Feel a pull even at that shallow depth.






Tbar rows with attachment on it. 3x8 at 75kg again, playing with weight to find my feet. vid again for form check.






chins 3xf . Done.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Week 2, phase 1, chest, reps, 1x8 at 70% of 110kg 1rm

1 - Bench as above 77.5kg at 70%






Very confident with form now. Recon it's the best it's been. Rom is **** loads less than it was a few month ago.

2 - cgbp 3x10 50Kg. Tired by last rep! triceps need a lot of work!

3 - Incline DB 3 x 12 15kg testing water with a consistent weight this week. Besides a burning feel it was OK. Up next week.

4 - Seated DB press 3 x 10 12.5kg!!!! As last week I was fried. Whole body aching. Again, weak tris in this movement. Hope all of this will bring the fcukers up to speed!

5 - EZ Curls 3 x 10 27.5kg. Easy curls  up again next week. Thas finally getting some arms. Haha :beer:

Back on a lovely clean diet. Chicken and rice or veg soon. Prob chicken pasta again for lunch tomorrow. Throw in a couple of tbsp of evoo though to make up macs as not training tomorrow.

Loving this routine though. It's so easy to get bored of squats bench and deads day in day out. This mixes it up a lot. Still getting used to the hypertrophy aspects of it but I'll get there in the end!

Also sticking to the No weighing of myself til hols. Off by mirror. Only thing I know ain't changing is my average Joe height of 5,10.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Week 2 phase 1 heavy squats 5x2 at 80% of 175kg

Without doubt the best I've squatted in my life. I can't believe 4 weeks ago I was at Jim's lifting 130kg for one as an opener! Gone through the fcuking roof! Form ain't brill As theres some butwink but I did it. Last Rep on each set was hard. Just made sure I pushed knees out to avoid them caving in on me. Fcuking over the moon!






Cleans 3x5. 50Kg

seated rows 3x8 at 45kg felt light. Upped to 55 for sets two and three.

Homemade ghr. 3x10

Scrambled eggs for tea. Will make pasta for spag bol tomorrow. Off day so high fats.

Ten days into clean eating and this routine. Feel so less bloated. Trousers are a little looser too somehow. Oh and one of lasses at work today said I'm looking like I'm getting big up top. Haha, laughed it off. Not big yet but I'll be half way there come 2014!

moods great too. Upped meds and taking 12 hours before I wake up is making a huge difference. Like the Happy Rob I used to be! :thumbup:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bodybuilding day. Instead of dreading it I'm gonna enjoy them. Afterall I don't have to do heavy compounds which smashes my body. Rather enjoyed this to be honest.

Millitary press 3 x10 32.5kg. Last three needed legs. Left shoulder ached. Couldn't tell if it was an insane pump or my rc 

EZ curls 4 x 12 27.5kg

BB Calf raises 4 x 15 70kg. Really working hard on form

Leg curls these can fcuk off. No way possible can it be good doing those after heavy squats. After Rep day yes. Heavy day. No way!

Lat pulldown 3 x 12 30kg squeeze to concentrate on form.

Tricep rope pull downs 4 x 12 20kg. Watched arms to make sure super strict and No cheating!

Week 2 done. feeling much fitter cardio wise due to the sessions. Should be deadlifts Sunday but all day drinking session Saturday with two old friends I haven't seen in years so No go. At gym with west Yorkshire pl team sat morn so will try do then. If not it'll be Monday


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

**** session. Completly dominated me!

Week 3 phase 1 rep 1x8 at 70% deadlifts . See vids. Thought form was OK. Came to do working sets and took me 3 min to complete so obviously not! Had to trim video it was that long! Nearly fcuking killed me. Being sick etc. Warm ups felt OK but couldn't drive or be explosive in working set when it mattered. Legs died at the end. Defo doing something different because quads are Never this dead after dl. First vid 70 then 100, 110, 132.5. Without doing my Stupid leg pump I feel I'm losing a **** load of drive :banghead: my 190kg deadlift target Looks miles away if anything today is to go by . May have to knock it down by 10kg if next session is that hard. Form goes to absolute **** on 132.5kg





















Sldl 3x8 at 75kg.

Tbar rows with attachment on it. 3x8 at 75kg again, ade mentioned pendlays. Will keep t's then hit pend post Hol!

chins 3xf .

Done thank God. Just wanted it over. ****ed off with myself. Serves me right for deadlifting sat up to about 80%. Fcuk that and fkuk training with others doing a diff routine. Gonna be a selfish **** now and keep to myself! 6 weeks til hols so gonna get back on daa to get natty test up a bit. Worked well last time. ****E!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well Done Rob for getting throught it mate, I find that sometimes, but it is not easy to keep impecable form when doing alot of reps and sets I just dont think it is well not for less experienced lifters like myself.

Haha.

Good Work Anyhow,


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Heavy bench week 3 phase 1. 5x2 at 80%

1 - Bench as above 87.5. First and last set vids. Pretty fried at end leading to rack press. quite happy getting ten reps with that weight! Long way from 92.5kg for one ten weeks ago!











2 - rack press 3x5 about 6 inch above chest. Understand point is to go heavy here! Fried though. First set 70kg. Second set 80. Last rep was hard! Stick at 80. Try get 5 No matter how long it takes! 4, 1. Pressed more to bottom of pec here as Jim told me then tried to press and let it drift back. Felt better.

3 - Incline DB 3 x 12 17.5kg BOOM! DID these really well. Weight increase and feeling strong. 

4 - Seated DB press 3 x 10 17.5kg. BOOM BOOM haha. 5Kg weight increase. Moving away from cardio fatigue to muscle fatigue. Deffo feeling fitter.

5 - straight bar curls 3x10 30kg. Usually do ez but wanted to know how it felt to be a Cool dude and curl a olly bar in a squat rack. 

Absolutely over the moon. Not gonna lie. Came into this a little downbeat, jaded and generally negative. Come out Happy. Banished yesterday's session (even though I guess I technically did what I had to) . Looking forward to a day off though. Squats Thursday.

Cheers guns n roses. Powered me through! :beer:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

That last double looked very strong and pretty easy.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

M_at said:


> That last double looked very strong and pretty easy.


Thanks. Come a long way with bemch. Three small tweaks and it's changed it completely


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

5 and half month progress pic. Best part of me! I'm only plan as far as this year for now. I don't want to get carried away but I'm expecting big things in 2014.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Thanks. Come a long way with bemch. Three small tweaks and it's changed it completely


What're the three small tweaks?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

M_at said:


> What're the three small tweaks?


Get all weight on traps. Dig feet in so super tense and solid. Hold breath then explode out when pressing. That's added over 1kg to me


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I have difficulty with the digging feet in - I end up occasionally setting up too far down the bench which leaves me struggling to start and rack. Must spend some time practicing my setup again and make a routine out of it.

Getting the weight onto the traps is easy - remembering to breathe properly less so :lol:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

M_at said:


> I have difficulty with the digging feet in - I end up occasionally setting up too far down the bench which leaves me struggling to start and rack. Must spend some time practicing my setup again and make a routine out of it.
> 
> Getting the weight onto the traps is easy - remembering to breathe properly less so :lol:


Imagine someone kicking your legs. Imagine them staying solid as they do. Breathing. Huge air. Hold. Lift off pins. Breath..... huge air. Hold. Lower.... press while breathing out hard as in paaaa whilst pushing feet deep into the ground. Practice practice. It'll come. What are you pressing now 1rm?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

It's the routine I need to get into - I'll try and remember your words on Saturday 

Current 1RM is 105kg - Got it twice now which I'm dead chuffed about. Trippled 100kg for the first time ever last week.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Week 3 phase 1 Explosion squats 8x3 at 60% of 175kg = 105kg with short rest between sets. Trying to be as explosive and as powerful as possible! First three sets were terrible. Erratic and generally ****e! tightened it up fourth set and stayed as strict as possible form wise! Focussed on a point. Deep breath, hold, squat, breath. All with very tight close elbows. Makes a huge difference to me by tucking them in and staying tight. Vid is last set.






Cleans off 4 inch block. 3x5. 55Kg PB. ALWAYS struggled with the snatch part of these. The transition between lifting it and flicking the wrists to get the clean. Still a big weakness but better than I was! Using blocks Also helps with my deadlift tech as Jim says I'm lifting with deficit height atm. Excuse the noise. Haha.






seated rows 3x8 at 55kg. Getting stronger  at least 60kg next week.

Homemade ghr. 3x10 vid just shows how I do them. As weeks go by I'll be able to push off with smaller increments.






Fantastic session. Feeling strong. A little tight though at start of squats. Did some hip flexor stretching. Any other types will be appreciated. :thumbup:

Cheat meal last night so some glorious eggs and brown bread for tea. Also mentioned I started daa which helped in the past. Increases natty test by about 10-15% was irritable and angry as **** past couple of days. Combined with bipolar I've decided to sack it off. Prob coincidence but not taking the risk as I'm doing really well atm. Also Hope to train with @jimmyf in next couple of weeks which will be good for me


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

M_at said:


> It's the routine I need to get into - I'll try and remember your words on Saturday
> 
> Current 1RM is 105kg - Got it twice now which I'm dead chuffed about. Trippled 100kg for the first time ever last week.


Good man! Try get a video and post in your log. I'll see whats what.  recon we can get you to 110 if tekkers needs work


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Phase 2 week 1 deadlifts 85% 3x2

Right Still not feeling great so I've made conscious decision to just do what I have to then get inside, eat and rest. If I remember correctly @jimmyf says you can do this if you really have to. Reason I see it is No point doing all other crap thus wiping me out for a week. I'll catch up with it next time!

So WHAT THE FCUK JUST HAPPENED...... Last week I felt great. Healthy and strong. Poor session imo. This week. Sacked off assistance because jaded and not 100%. Yet I've just ****ed the weights? Form wise I'm trying to sit back more and Also don't stand as close to bar as before. I bend which then makes shins touch whereas. Before shins touched whilst straight.

So 3x2 at 85%. 160Kg. Bearing in mind comp was 170 I'm very Happy (even if I did have a 4inch block)

Vids are 70, 110, 140, 160(1) 160(3) this week I decided to be nasty, angry and aggressive. Seamed to work as it Always does! Imo form on first set wasn't too bad? Think I went to **** on final set and video though??? As Always I apologize in advance. I need to be like that though and I'm sure you all know this by now. My vids look like fast motion as I'm off so mental!!!! In real though I'm not like that. Haha. Need some new blocks though. Haha.

Also Jim it may look like im sliding down leg . I'm not


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Man you are psyched! Lol.

Yeah i'd say your lower backs too rounded on the heaviest lifts there mate. Although im one to talk given that i continually fvck mines up doing deadlifts.

Still a lifts a lift  im sure you could do it with perfect form anyway.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

That psych up to the last set was mental - glad I didn't have the sound up


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cheers. I'm a bit of a loon. Gonna sit back into it more next time


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

It makes a hell of a difference when I do it - which is normally on the first in a set then I forget :lol:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Phase 2 week 1 Explosion 6x2 at 65% of 110kg = 72.5kg competition pressing so pause at bottom. Tried marriage finger on smooth bits as well as my usual pinky. Def prefer usual pinky placement. Other felt horrible.

Floor press 3x5 70, 75, 80. Reluctant to Cain these as No spotter which knowing my luck would end up choking me!

straight bar curls 3x10 30kg.

in and out. Concentrating on main lifts this week then get out.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Some good work here Rob. Keep at it man. Looking strong, But I won't let you beat me buddy, you doing the All Englands?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Some good work here Rob. Keep at it man. Looking strong, But I won't let you beat me buddy, you doing the All Englands?


No Matt. Next one in December


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Phase 2 week 4 Rep squats 1x6 80% = 140kg.

Oh boy...... did 4 then knew I needed a break. Didn't want to be failing with that on my back.






So then did a single. Felt ****ing heavy! Then another single which finished me. That was my last one for sure. As with rest of week No assisrance. Over the moon 

job done! Meant to be 6 reps but had same issue with deads other week. At the end of the day my comp 1rm is 160kg and I'm working off 175kg so I'm Happy. Adding that to my est 190 deads and 110 bench and we're totalling 475. Happy with that. 12-18 month goal , possibly 24 month is 500. When I hit that I'll be really proud. Especially as I'll then be 40kg off qualifying for nationals which is more of a 2-3 year goal. Want to settle down in 3 years so would love to do that by competing nationally.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Well squatted mate!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Well squatted mate!


Cheers dude. The last Rep was a nightmare. The two singles after that weren't cricket either. Haha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Rep phase 2, week 4 - 80% 1 x 6 = 150kg. No chance. Got two single reps out. Physically couodnt lift the **** with good form. wouldnt get off the floor!!!!! That is No joke either. Went two inches then No more. Deleted vid cos I was so ****ed off. If I was running around like a knob head like last week then I might have done it. So Took a minute out..... Trying to lift controlled and calm along with perfect form was doing **** all. Had to turn on physco mode. Vid is last two reps. Form ain't great I know but genuinely trying my best!!!!! So in end it was 2 calm and controlled, 2 fairly angry, 2 heads gone!!!!! I mean completely gone. Apologies. ****ing embarrassing but it's what I need. No leg pump though which is good. Just walk up to it and lift it!!!!! (Turn sound down PLEASE!) 






If only I could do that with perfect form. So annoying.  welcome comments on form. Still slightly rounded but a little better than last week. This might be the best it gets tbh. :banghead: honestly don't know what else I can do 

Sldl 3x8 80kg pb yet absolute piece of ****. Think I was Still angry

Tbars 3x8 70kg ****. Up to maybe 80-85 next week

Chins 3xf


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Heavy bench day 3x2 phase 2 week 4 85% 1rm

92.5Kg 3x2. Very happy considering I did 90 for one in comp (never got to try 100) video first and last set. Last set is wierd. First Rep too easy. Second was super hard though. 











Rack pressing. Video first set. All tri work. Destroyed after. 80x5 90x4 90x3






Inc db pressing 3x12 17.5kg

Seated db press. 17.5x10,9,7. Tri gave out on last rep. Smoked.

Bb curls 30kg 3x

Very happy with today's session. Feeling good in mind and body so enjoying it all atm.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Phase 2 weeks 5 65% squats 6x2 112.5kg

Vids 1,3,6. Pro's keeping elbows tight, plenty of depth and generally easy.

Con's butwink and occasionally forgetting to push knees out. Last big one, letting bar move on traps to nudge top of spine. That ain't good so made sure last set I held like mad and it was OK to be fair. Happy with how squats are going though bar vid 6 which looked a bit dodgy.
















Deficit 55kg cleans. Did same last time but on blocks. This was way harder. Pb though so happy.

Seated rows 60kg 3x8. Pb. Gradually gaining on this which I've always been terrible at. Still not great, granted but happy to keep progressing each week.

Homemade ghr 3x10. These finished me off. @jimmyf is right. These are the daddy of all exercises


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Well done on the pb mate. Some good depth to those squats as well.

I need to get into the ghr's. Got to figure out a good way to get them done, trouble is i'm always working out in a hurry that i end up sticking to what i know.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Well done on the pb mate. Some good depth to those squats as well.
> 
> I need to get into the ghr's. Got to figure out a good way to get them done, trouble is i'm always working out in a hurry that i end up sticking to what i know.


Put barbell on blocks so heals can get under. Make sure bar can't move. Fall forward then use hams to get back up. YouTube should help mate


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Put barbell on blocks so heals can get under. Make sure bar can't move. Fall forward then use hams to get back up. YouTube should help mate


I'll need to give it a try. I kind of want to put my arms on my chest to make sure forms good and im not sligning myself but im afraid i might smash my face into the floor :laugh: ....imagine that in the gym.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> I'll need to give it a try. I kind of want to put my arms on my chest to make sure forms good and im not sligning myself but im afraid i might smash my face into the floor :laugh: ....imagine that in the gym.


I'll try that.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> I'll try that.


Let me know how the burn feels :lol:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Phase 2, week 6, Rep day, 6x2 65% 122.5kg

Deadlifts. vid 1, 3 and 6. First one poor form. Thought that as light I should really be trying to improve.
















Sldl 3x8 85kg. Hard work!

Tbars 3x8 85 Jesus that hurt.

Chins 3

End of session and crazy lower back pumps. Took some taurine pwo.

Other news had a call from old best friend. Very close When young and even upto a year ago but sort of drifted away. his Wife had misscarriage at 8 weeks. Just Dunno what to say. Only hear from him these days if he has good or in this case bad news. Sure I'm sad but No fcuker was there for me when I was locked up climbing the ****ing walls! my

Mrs goes mental. I take on every other guys problem then get zero support when I'm in a bad way. Upsetting really..... had more support on here than so called mates! Even last month when I went a little off the hook I had nobody ask me for a pint or owt. Learnt one thing. Family family family! Hence my tattoo.

In more positive news I'm having four slices of bread and 6 boiled eggs for tea..


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Took some taurine pwo.


Post or Pre? I've started throwing a couple grams in pre/mid workout. Might need to load it properly pre to get best effect.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Gonna take pre mate. Usually helps


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Phase 2 week 6 rep 80% 1x6 bench 87.5kg

Feeling run down to fcuk past couple of days. Got heavy Squats Fri so don't want to be tiring myself out. Therefore I sacked assistance today. Db chest and shoulders and bicep curls and instead did my work above then 3 sets of cgbp. 70x10 70x6 70x6 pb again = triceps cooked. As bench. Happy with how tris are coming along.  not ideal missing assistance but so long as you hit your main exercise it's not too much of an issue.

Turned into a crazed loon again. Don't care though cos that has smashed my previous pb out of the water! Have to say that I'm really happy with the way my bench is going. Spent so long with it stuck at 92.5kg 1rm and tried everything. It's only when @jimmyf pulled it apart though when we realised what was going wrong so cheers again tuggers!

Also below it is a video of bench at start of March. If you watch you'll see how form has changed drastically. Wtf was I doing then. Lol.











Really ready for my holiday now. Been a rocky 12 months. As I go in two weeks I'll only be able to do two weeks of phase 3. Will be doing heavy on each though which in theory should smash my pb's .

Continuing to enjoy this program. DEf works better with projected 1rm over actual ones. All I'm bothered about is not training for three weeks!!!!! Can anyone offer advice on how far it's gonna set me back at all? Want to enjoy hol but still niggling away at me! Don't want to be set back miles!

Cheers for reading guys. :thumbup:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Boom Boom, pow pow! Decided before starting that as back was hurting I'd lay of assistance (cleans, and rows) .

So today's workout final session of phase 2, week 3, heavy squats eek 3x2 85% 147.5. Est 175kg Max, actual 160kg.

Best yet hardest workout of the year. Started topless (usually wear a vest) and bar was slipping all over so went and put tee on. Had Mrs with me too doing some boxing but helped me out.

Bar warmups, 50kg, 75kg, 100kg, 120kg (Mrs said it looked hard so I told her to be quiet!!!! Getting into my fcuking head! Haha) then working sets. 1x2 (video) felt heavy but did it. Then 4x1. No way could I do another 2x2 so had to drop to singles. Was fcuking agonizing, especially last two reps. Focus on a point and No joke I went blurred vision when coming up last two sets! Managed to keep aggression in Check for a few sets. Pb for next two weeks so gonna stay in angry mode. After comp though I'm gonna try get it in Check as I can't be doing that in a comp!!!!! form wise I think I'm doing OK. Using hips as much as I can and keeping knees pushed out.






So I did it! Super super happy. Starting going a bit mental when finished last set and Mrs shat herself and said let me out. Haha, bless her. So thats that. Couple of beer to celebrate. Really happy with how I'm coming on.

As per though I welcome critique on vid. Tbh it's hard to think when I get heavier. Lol . Phase 3 next week so heavy on deads Monday then heavy bench and squats week after!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Bossin it mate! Becoming a right strong fvcker now eh 

I enjoy reading your write-ups mate lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Bossin it mate! Becoming a right strong fvcker now eh
> 
> I enjoy reading your write-ups mate lol


Thanks fella. I Just talk ****. Haha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sooo I decided to train. Chest only and No assistance. Don't wanna risk ****ing myself up again.

So phase three it is. Heavy day. This is where the previous 6 weeks come into play. The day where I'm lifting near Max.

90%x 1 100kg

92.5%x 1 102.5kg

95% x 1 105kg........easy! Physco mode!.this was my Max weight during this routine so mission successful.
















97.5% x 1 107.5 fail. Feeling tired. Attempted it again after gathering my thoughts , not happening. Tbh though I'm more than happy with 105. Done it once before but it was a huge struggle and I paused half way up and nearly failed.

Tried a 100kg pause after. Flew off chest then tri Just gave out. Overall Very happy though. I'd like to be confident and say I have at least 107.5 possibly 110 if fresh. The 105 flew up so it's definitely in me before the year is out.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Evening all. Last training session before hols. Kind of glad really. Need to rest my body and mind. Unfortunately flew into a rage last night (first time in a good year ) and it kind of knocked it out of me. Cba to go into it.

So approached training today. Heavy squats. May I did 160kg. Worked up a load of singles today upto a max of 150kg. Really laboured with it. Struggled tbh.

Something I'd like you to look at though is the video. It's a test to see If I get depth. I normally have it one lower, meaning if I fail a lift I literally need to fall down and let catchers grab me. So I moved it up one with a light weight to see if I get depth. Would be lovely if I did.

So overall I'm ready for me holiday. I won't be training for three and a half weeks now. I'm tired and need a break. I think heavy compound training when I'm back will bring me back upto speed well though. Benching twice and squatting thrice should do a world of good because tbh my lifts, although greatly increased are still not Great. Will Just do bidyweight squats away to keep flexibility but that's it.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

The dark lighting and dark clothing hide it a bit but I'd call that as depth.

There's a point at which your knees are moving forwards at the same rate as your thighs are descending - you're basically parallel there.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

M_at said:


> The dark lighting and dark clothing hide it a bit but I'd call that as depth.
> 
> There's a point at which your knees are moving forwards at the same rate as your thighs are descending - you're basically parallel there.


Grand. Just worried about spotter being lower with heavy weights


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm still lurking around mate, you seem to be progressing well, slow and steady is the way forward, don't wanna injure yourself.

A nice break away from it all will do you good too mate, come back refreshed.

When's your comp mate?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> I'm still lurking around mate, you seem to be progressing well, slow and steady is the way forward, don't wanna injure yourself.
> 
> A nice break away from it all will do you good too mate, come back refreshed.
> 
> When's your comp mate?


Alright mate. Forgot I Still had this journal up and running. Haha. Don't really use here much anymore. Usually on sf. Training going well and next comp and of Nov. Coning up fast!


----------

